# Canon Lens instant rebates



## awinphoto (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey guys... i am looking to buy a 70-300L lens... I see it currently sits around 1350 new... Do any of you know if Canon plans on offering any lens rebates (other than their current buy 2 lenses and get a mail in rebate) program? Also, given the past, do you suspect it would be beneficial to wait for black friday? I'm in no rush and I can wait, however if there are no expected rebates or sales in this kind of gear come black friday, i may just get it over with...


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2017)

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03306/Canon-EF-70-300mm-f4-5.6L-IS-USM-price.html

At CPW you can set price alerts when deals happen, including (critically) for restocks / sales of refurbs from the Canon store.

Don't expect a major delta on authorized dealer prices (perhaps a small rebate will pop), but it's not uncommon to see either 10% reductions / free shipping for refurbs.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2017)

Their may be some short term Black Friday deals, you will have to be ready, and be on notification lists for sales as well as watching this forum. There is no guessing which lenses.

I'd buy a refurb from Canon over new if the price is right.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd buy a refurb from Canon over new if the price is right.



100% agree. Once out of the packaging, my 35 f/2 IS USM refurb was indistinguishable from new (cosmetically and performance-wise). Further, it's under 1 year Canon warranty. I'd have no reservations about going that route at all.

- A


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 21, 2017)

I'd probably go refurb if I were you. They are already cheaper, and they have some amazing deals too.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks you for your suggestions, guys... as of present, for this lens, Canon has none available for refurbished. I will keep looking as i get closer and closer towards purchasing. On the pricewatch link, it has some grey market ones, any experiences you have had with grey markets?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2017)

awinphoto said:


> Thanks you for your suggestions, guys... as of present, for this lens, Canon has none available for refurbished. I will keep looking as i get closer and closer towards purchasing. On the pricewatch link, it has some grey market ones, any experiences you have had with grey markets?



The issue with gray market lenses as sold on ebay can be those who decide the lens is not as sharp as it should be and want to return it. 15% restock charge! The sellers will trade out a clearly defective lens if you notify them in a reasonable time, but one that does not live up to your expectations can be a problem. So far, Canon is servicing them, but they will likely tell you it meets specifications.

If you look and use a service like greentoe to find a deal for you from a authorized dealer with 30 day return rights, thats the way to go.


----------

